#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How to Create a Google Plus Business Page?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Google+ is one of the trending Social media.We can reach massive Audience through it.
That's why businesses maintaining A Google+ page for their businesses for marketing purpose.


Can you guys tell me how to Create Google+ Business Page?



Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Google+ is one of the trending Social media.We can reach massive Audience through it.
> That's why businesses maintaining A Google+ page for their businesses for marketing purpose.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me how to Create Google+ Business Page?
> 
> 
> ...


It is a long process, this should be helpful.
How to Create a Google+ Business Page in 5 Simple Steps

----------

